
JavaScript – How does Trello access the user's clipboard? – Stack Overflow - mikecarlton
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/17527870/how-does-trello-access-the-users-clipboard
======
lowken10
This is why StackOverFlow is magical sometimes. The guy who wrote the darn
thing answers the question...

